# womans advise please



## FL. MACHINIST (Jun 5, 2011)

can any of you give me some advise on "i think my wife is going through a mid life crisis" and it may destroy our marriage. what are some indicators from a womans veiw? and what could i do to repair this damage?:scratchhead:


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

rich, try to stay on one thread, ok? So we can see your background.


----------



## FL. MACHINIST (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NOT SURE WHAT YOU MEAN?*

I am really very new at this and i am not quit understanding the lingo. Maybe help me out with this forum stuff.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry, that means don't start another 'thread' in a different subforum. You started one in the General subforum already and are getting answers there. Don't start another one here, because people here won't know what's going on in the other one, and people there won't know if you answer things over here.


----------



## FL. MACHINIST (Jun 5, 2011)

Ohhhhh. Ok. Sorry . Ill try to stay in one place then. I am the kind of person to be all over the place though.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

No one's stopping you. It's just that you won't get as good advice that way, because no one at each individual thread will be up to speed on what's going on with you, and each person's advice will likely be poor, or even wrong, because they don't know your whole story.


----------

